# Problem with...



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

What do you feel is the problem you have with the current PPD that is now being used? Would you choose a different type of breed or sex?


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

No...but I would have socialized him more as a puppy. Its harder when they are older a grown dog can really injure someone...


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

Are you stoned Howard? Seem very full of thoughts tonight


----------



## Mark Herzog (Aug 22, 2013)

Howard Gaines III said:


> What do you feel is the problem you have with the current PPD that is now being used? Would you choose a different type of breed or sex?


No problem... 3 personal dogs... Wouldn't choose differently.


----------



## chandan singh (Jun 17, 2013)

Howard Gaines III said:


> What do you feel is the problem you have with the current PPD that is now being used? Would you choose a different type of breed or sex?


No problem, their is no need of different type of breed or sex.


----------



## Kevin Cyr (Dec 28, 2012)

Howard Gaines III said:


> What do you feel is the problem you have with the current PPD that is now being used? Would you choose a different type of breed or sex?


AR 15 and various other breeds...no issues much better than a dog for PP, but my dogs are ok.


----------

